# Health Insurance Renewal - Advice



## birdsnest (24 Jun 2014)

Our private health insurance policy is due for renewal shortly and as the premium for one adult has increased from €984.34 to €1,650.08 since last year we are hoping to get a better price for the same cover either with our current provider or another. The policy we currently have is with Laya Healthcare and is called HealthWise Plus (No Excess). We are a family of 2 adults and one teenager with no significant health issues. I have attempted to use the HIA comparison website and find the range of policies provided by each of the providers so confusing. Could anyone suggest an alternative to our current cover? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## michaelm (24 Jun 2014)

It's worth taking the time to get used to the HIA site, it a great tool although at times it seems like there is a tyranny of choice.  I had brief look and Laya's Total Health Choice holds up well against your current plan and would be €700 less for the three of you [broken link removed]


----------



## Steven Barrett (24 Jun 2014)

I heard today that there are 350 different medical plans in the market.

I use a very good health insurance broker.

Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## snowyb (24 Jun 2014)

VHI have two plans worth considering with or without outpatient cover for adults.
PMI 36 (1122 per adult) or  PMI 37 (1011 per adult).

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?277&357&358/

From July 1st 2014,  VHI have an offer of half price children and students on 61 plans.
Company Plan Extra Level 3  is a good offer at half price  250approx.   

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?277&111/

Total family price 2272 or 2500 depending on adult choices.

Snowyb


----------



## birdsnest (25 Jun 2014)

Many Thanks for your responses and information provided. I will carry out some more research on the HIA website and hopefully will save some €'s in doing so.


----------



## Leabharlanna (1 Jul 2014)

Hi Birdnest,
I too am in a similar position. I've spent an entire day on hia.ie comparing plans to see if I can identify a cheaper option with similar cover as Healthwise Plus No Excess. Did you identify any new plan?
Leabharlanna


----------

